# Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht



## akreb-25 (12. April 2020)

*Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hallo
meine jetzige Gehäuse ist Corsair Carbide 600C

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W in einem Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox
Phobya DDC Light Laing DDC Black top (2. Wahl)
Der AGB ist Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4
XSPC RayStorm Neo Wasserblock Wasserkühlblock

Das Problem ist, dass das Wasser nicht richtig fließt Der AGB Schlauch muss von Hinten durch und nach vorne zur Pumpe und da ist der Durchfluss sehr gering (habe alles versucht seit einer Wocht steigt die Temp bis 52grad. Bei Youtub schauen sogar 60 Grad, dass ist nicht normal. Daher suche ich nach einem guten Gehäuse wo alles auch rein passt.

Und die Pumpe steht seitlich zur Gehäuse


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Du hast tonnenweise Luft im System... 
Kein Wunder dass da nix fließt.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2020)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Extern bauen, Gehäuse egal?


----------



## akreb-25 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wie entlüfte ich es schnell? Kann es sein das der eine Radiator unten ist?
AGB ist voll


----------



## Mrry25 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hast du denn einen Ausgleichsbehälter? Bei dem eine Entlüftungsschraube öffnen und gegebenenfalls Wasser nachfüllen die Pumpe sollte natürlich laufen dabei bis die Luft aus denn Schläuchen ist. Zudem schein das ganze sehr verstaubt zu sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche da wär auch mal Saubermachen angebracht. Der untere Radiator ist eher schlecht angebracht. Oben wer besser da auch weniger Staub in denn Radiator gesaugt wird zu dem wird das System selbst besser gekühlt da ja Warmeluft nach oben steigt und so das System an sich nicht gekühlt sondern erhitzt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung gesucht*



akreb-25 schrieb:


> Wie entlüfte ich es schnell? Kann es sein das der eine Radiator unten ist?
> AGB ist voll



Wenn die Pumpe läuft und der AGB voll ist und nirgendwo ein Kühler verstopft ist sollte sich das System durch leichtes Kippen in alle Richtungen schnell selbst entlüften (denn genau dafür sind AGBs da... die sollten übrigens nie ganz voll sein, denn dann kann ein AUSGLEICHSbehälter nichts ausgleichen...).


----------

